# helyp :) - change cachecard IP address after install?



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

I've finally unboxed my tivo & replaced the STB I was using so she's up & running again.. of course I've changed address ranges for my network so need to change the cachecard config - any ideas how? I've logged into it so have bash & tivoweb..


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

actually scratch that, I just installed the newer native drivers as I had bash prompt access. Sorted! god I love tivo, he's updating now


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

the command "nic_config_tivo" was what you were after in any case.
:up:


----------

